# Rhinestones on an athletic sports bra?



## RaymanS (Mar 2, 2018)

Question for the group...I have a cheer group that would like to purchase a number of sports bras embellished with rhinestones. I've never tried this and was concerned about applying hotfix stones to a stretchy garment. Any thoughts on this?
The sports bras they want to use are 90% Polyester, 10% Elastane (Spandex). 

This is for a small youth team so the bras don't need to do much "work" for lack of a better term, but I wasn't sure if this was a possible combination.

I plan to give it a test run before I say I will do the job but thought I'd ask here to see what others may have experienced. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RaymanS (Mar 2, 2018)

To add, I'll only be using SS06 and SS10 in an attempt to keep the amount of stretching underneath the stone to a minimum.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

They'll work fine, just press as you would normally, although you may need a teflon pillow while pressing


----------



## RaymanS (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks so much!
I'm not overly worried about it, but it always gives me pause to try a combination that I haven't done before. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

No problem, your welcome


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Mike - any thoughts on how to handle tri-blend tees? Keep getting heat press (scorch) marks on these...


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you getting the platen mark when you press? Try lowering the Temp. and easing up on the pressure some, and increase your pressing time, and use the smallest platen you can, if you have one with interchangeable platens.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, getting the platen mark after pressing. We normally press at 340 with about a 5 pressure with a teflon cover sheet. Have you had success with tri-blends at these or lower temps/pressures?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Whose brand of sports bra is it?


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

sorry - I hijacked the sports bra thread to ask about tri-blend tees...


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

it would apply to either. No problem..


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

I've had the problem with tri-blends in general, but if I had to pick a brand that is most memorable, it would probably be Next Level, followed by Bella.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

Absolutely yes. We have tried it out many times


----------



## bceasari (May 28, 2018)

Interesting concept, please do upload a photo for a sample product!


----------

